# JDBC anschaulich präsentieren



## Jackhammer68 (2. Jul 2019)

Hi,
ich habe am Freitag meine mündliche Abi-Prüfung in Informatik.
Mein Thema ist JDBC, nur weiß ich nicht wirklich wie ich dieses Thema anschaulich präsentieren soll. Was könnte ich noch tun, außer das Funktionsprinzip anhand des Codes zu erklären?
Kann mir jemand mit einem interessanten Ansatz weiterhelfen?
Die Präsentation darf maximal 10 Minuten dauern.


----------



## mihe7 (3. Jul 2019)

Spontan würde mir dazu einfallen:

1. Trennung zwischen Schnittstelle und Implementierung (design by contract)
JDBC = Spezifikation einer API mit Service Provider Interface SPI, 
JDBC-Treiber = Implementierung der API
2. Darstellung der JDBC-Treiber Typen (z. B. Unterschiede zwischen JDBC Type 1, 2, 3 und 4 Treibern)
3. Mapping von SQL-Datentypen auf Java-Datentypen
usw.


----------



## M.L. (3. Jul 2019)

JDBC ist die von ehem. Sun (nun Oracle) angebotene Standard-API zum Zugriff auf relationale Datenbanken i.V. mit dem JRE. Daneben gibt es einige darauf aufbauende Frameworks (die aber auch ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben): JPA, Hibernate ( https://thoughts-on-java.org/ ), http://www.jooq.org/    Vielleicht könnte man eine kleine Code-Demo mit den ebengenannten Kandidaten anbringen.


----------

